# Hi from Poland!!



## meattechnicianeu (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello everybody, my name is Marius from Poland. I am a new user on this website and I'd like to say that its really good and interesting. I am a professional Meat Processing Technician. I'm here because Meat processing is my passion and interest.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here. Check out the 5 day ecourse. Theres lots of good information there.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

First off welcome Marius to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Marius.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome Marius - we are glad to have you with us. Lots of nice folks here to help. What do you like to smoke?


----------



## rw willy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sure people are thinking of meat related questions for you to answer.
Glad you found us.


----------



## meattechnicianeu (Oct 25, 2009)

I like to smoke :ham, sausages, bacon, neck, chickens. I prefer own wood smokehouse.
These products I preapre alone from start of course ;).


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome Marius, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Marius, nice to have you here.


----------



## rod guy (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome Marius, looking forward to some imput from you. This is a great place to spend some time, enjoy.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 25, 2009)

welcome Marius,glad u found roll call-now your official my friend.see ya in chat again.


----------



## bassman (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Oct 25, 2009)

Witamy friend! 
Looking forward to seeing whats smokin in Poland!

Dave


----------



## zapper (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome!

Looking forward to your input, I suspect some good things are coming.

We all like to see photos of food and equipment!

Enjoy


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum on the net,  I am pretty new to smoking, and found lots of good info in this forum so I stuck around.

Please share photos and recipes.  Any old time sausage recipes would be most appreciated.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  when ya get comfortable we look forward to your qview and sharing of some recipes.  Good luck and glad to have ya with us.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Marius, do you have any good sausage recipes that you can share?


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome Marius.  Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## jjmrascal (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome, Marius.  

I love to make sausage and have learned a great deal from two Polish authors:  Rytek Kutas and Stanley Marianski.  Your experience will be welcome here!


----------



## zjaybird (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Marius.  Since you are an already experience meat curer, any advice you can give the rest of us would be apprehicated, and hopefully we can return the favor with our knowledge.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome Marius, I'm looking forward to your input and Q-views.
Do you have any pic's of your smoke house ?


----------

